# Newb from ASF



## SoCalJC (Jan 23, 2015)

Greetings IMF.

I'm new here but have been over at ASF for almost 2 years.  

A little about me, I'm 37 years old.  Been hitting the gym hard the last 4 years.  Only in the AAS game for 3 years now, still learning.  Ive gone from 174 to 225lbs in 3 years.  Looking to always get bigger, faster, stronger.  

Look forward to learning from you guys and gals.


----------



## SoCalJC (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2015)

SoCal is cocksmith!


----------



## MrsRobinson (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi  !  
shhhhhh, don't tell "p" I said hi to you over here or he'll think I'm trying to debauch you again HAAAHAAAAHAA


----------



## brazey (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## SoCalJC (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsRobinson said:


> Hi  !
> shhhhhh, don't tell "p" I said hi to you over here or he'll think I'm trying to debauch you again HAAAHAAAAHAA



Thanks doll!  

Mums the word


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome SoCal. Mexicans are always welcome here!


----------



## Riles (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## VapeHead (Jan 25, 2015)

Howdy IMF.
Almost 40y/o, Nutritionist,multi-time NPC competitor, lifetime trainer (since jr HS.) ~20 yrs gear experience (non-consec btw)
Southern Cal resident


----------



## jas101 (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome SoCal!


----------



## Lightdog79 (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome SoCal. Vapehead you should have started your own thread instead of high jacking this one but welcome just the same.


----------



## Secksbrah (Feb 6, 2015)

nice progress, welcome


----------



## murf23 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

Glad you over here now too. Youre knowledge is invaluable. I always learn something reading your posts.


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

VapeHead said:


> Howdy IMF.
> Almost 40y/o, Nutritionist,multi-time NPC competitor, lifetime trainer (since jr HS.) ~20 yrs gear experience (non-consec btw)
> Southern Cal resident



Lol, did you vape before you posted this? You should start your own thread bro so we can all welcome you accordingly. Welcome to the IMF family!


----------



## zionoir626 (Feb 15, 2015)

Welcome So,
I migrated awhile back too
Good to have you,youve always been on point,great advice...


----------

